# The Official YouTube Video Thread



## CellyCell (Jun 21, 2007)

Admin's Edit:

If you find a funny YouTube video and feel like sharing it with everyone, post it here!!

*And by all means keep it clean so the mods don't have to break a sweat*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Post any video you want to share or found.

Comedy, Dance, TV Clips, Randoms, Etc.

I'll start:

*Eddie Murphy Delirious - Ice Cream*

(Warning: Contains Profanity)


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 21, 2007)

lmao, have you seen this whole show? it's soooo freakin hilarious! if you havent, you should rent it, soooo F'in funnyyyy!


----------



## TylerD (Jun 21, 2007)

K im going to find some awesome videos when I find them.

And Eddie murphy is aweosem thanks for posting.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a parody of "Lazy Sunday" off of SNL


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 21, 2007)

Lmao. That's actually a good parody.

*Michael Jackson VS Punjabi MC*


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

if you like that he has others..but theyre not allowed to be embedded.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 21, 2007)

You have to add [yt] to it.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

didnt work :/


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 21, 2007)

There's the FAQ.

There should be a blue sign when you Go Advance that says YT.

Click that, and at the end of your youtube video *link* there's letters/numbers like this that's highlighted bold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*0VbN3kCjzAE*

You add just that alone, not the whole link inbetween the [yt] code.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

ohh thanks!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 21, 2007)

*What Do Teachers Really Make? - Taylor Mali*

Pretty inspirational.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 21, 2007)

lol !!

i hate morning musume, all those cute little jap kids that aren't all very good when it comes to singing. this is one of their best work i think, the most stupid clip they made :


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

Couldnt see the vid?








BSB - Quit Playing Games With My Heart

(How I truly loved them one time...)


----------



## ipo1107 (Jun 22, 2007)

Charlie Goes to Candy Mountain is still a favorite of mine!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a jar of dirt remix.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2007)

how weird you can't see my vid. anyway, this is another, i can't help it, each time i listen to funkytown, i think of this



:


----------



## Aprill (Jun 22, 2007)

fixed it Aude


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks Aprill !!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha, good ones.

"I got a jar of dirt!"


----------



## Aprill (Jun 22, 2007)

no problem Aude


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

*American Idol Auditions: Eccentrik aka the Panther*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 24, 2007)

John Krasinski on Conan (watch the whole thing, it's funny!):


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2007)

One of my all time favorites:


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2007)

This one is soo cool:


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

shaundra i LOVE conan!!! that was soo funny.

tony ouch!! i can feel the burn hahha. and that other one is pretty creepy!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

This is my favorite one.. I piss my pants everytime I watch it


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2007)

wtf





Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

This is my favorite one.. I piss my pants everytime I watch it
tOeulCcz1L0&amp;v3


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

Its there I see it! dont you?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wtf


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2007)

lol, that chick is nutty


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

lol i think the wtf was a reaction


----------



## Geek (Jun 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Its there I see it! dont you? 


I was saying WTF IS UP WITH THAT GIRL breathing?


----------



## Ricci (Jun 25, 2007)

Oooohh isnt that Hilarious Tony?? lol


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2007)

Come on people, post more youtube vids!

I changed the title of this thread


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 25, 2007)

omg wtf is wrong with that lady??? I like her 80s barbie hair. lol

haha white and nerdy.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 25, 2007)

Isnt it funny I cant stop laughin lol

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg wtf is wrong with that lady??? I like her 80s barbie hair. lol
haha white and nerdy.

U did looks the same to me
Ok Ok Ill try

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Come on people, post more youtube vids!
I changed the title of this thread


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Buffed, Beautiful &amp; B!tchin'*


----------



## Geek (Jun 26, 2007)

This is one I found disturbing


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, sad but true, thank god in that scenario the man wanted to help and not kill her. Very good post.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is one I found disturbing
ml4nk-cp1yQ

Maybe I missed the part in the video, but did they mention that this man is a police officer? I saw an interview with him and the girl (and her friends) on tv. 
Definitely a serious issue.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

When I first saw this, I was just like DAAAANG!!!!

It's a super gross anti-smoking PSA. But I love that they used Sufjan Stevens' music.





I'm putting it in a spoiler tag since it's gross.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

tony thats weird and they did it very creepy


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

I posted this awhile back, but it's funny...so I thought I'd post it here.

This one is dedicated to Battygurl. *wink wink*


----------



## Geek (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

When I first saw this, I was just like DAAAANG!!!!
It's a super gross anti-smoking PSA. But I love that they used Sufjan Stevens' music.




I'm putting it in a spoiler tag since it's gross.



YFhIvNUA778



omg, eww. That was gross. We have many who smoke on here. Come on girls, git busy and give that nasty habit up.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

hahah shaundra i like that


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg, eww. That was gross. We have many who smoke on here. Come on girls, git busy and give that nasty habit up. I agree, I've never found smoking attractive...it really is a bad habit.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 26, 2007)

LOl StereoXgirl nice video


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 30, 2007)

*Hey There Delilah - Better Version!*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Hey There Delilah - Better Version!*
n9r_8gWP8Ek

I love how he takes it so seriously, too!
That song is in my profile, btw. lol.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 2, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Ricci (Jul 2, 2007)

haha funny but thats fake right?


----------



## Shelley (Jul 13, 2007)

LOL! Customer dancing in Best Buy.

Remember this guy? lol!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 13, 2007)

hahaha, very funny vids


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey hes feeling it baby!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 14, 2007)

hell yeah, he's out there doing his thing!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2007)

Ha ha! The Carlton dance, I use to watch this tv show all the time.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 14, 2007)

Ohh I love that dance!!


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm not bad!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2007)

^ She does have a nice signing voice^


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2007)

Watch this all the way through to the end Kick ass guitar!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 14, 2007)

^Wow! He is really good at playing the Ukuele^

Cockatiel whistling Happy Birthday



Ewww.. no thanks

Classical Barbie Girl.. pretty cool!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm obsessed with this song.

And the video is a Fan Video with funny Subliminals Messages.

*Gnarls Barkley - Transformer*


----------



## Momo (Jul 16, 2007)

That girl Tony posted was actually really good, I liked it better than the original song XD

This next vid is ridiculous yet fantastic and I find it fascinating- people say it's Chicago dancing? I wouldn't know about this one. Yet. lol and if you don't like the song you can watch it on mute! I love the little leg shake- finger point thing that loosely reminds me of swing dancing lol (example: 1:25).


----------



## Shelley (Jul 16, 2007)

^ Cool, lol!^





Check out this police officer dancing in a convenience store..


----------



## Momo (Jul 16, 2007)

haha he really looks like hes enjoying himself


----------



## Ricci (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG how cute!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 17, 2007)

This is a classic Looney Toones... Daffy Duck and Porky Pig..lol! Sorry, sort of long, but worth it, lol.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Remember the yip yip martians from Sesame Street, lol. Here they are...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This one is soo cool:zl6hNj1uOkY

Way cool! It reminds me of the movie Tron and the Peter Gabriel, may he rest in peace, Sledge Hammer video.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Classical Barbie Girl. These guys are good at imitating Aqua's Barbie Girl song.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL !!

i miss that show !!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks so much!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2007)

just because i'm a fan of House



:


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Cool, lol!^




Check out this police officer dancing in a convenience store..

kuDfL5W4UrE

That kind of reminds me at the grocery store. LOL. I dont dance but I sing and kind of tap my hands on the handle bars while figuring out what to buy. My favorite is Josh Groban's You Raise me up. They play it constanly. I am sure I sound atrocious but I dont feel bad when I see other people singing to various songs too, hehe.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought it was amusing...


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2007)

I embedded it for you. Click here to read how to do that.





Originally Posted by *Sincerely Me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

olm7xC-gBMY
I thought it was amusing...


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2007)

A quick video that I shot today of our son, Cameron (6 years old) at Newport Beach, CA


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL !!
dGVCT3UAVUI

i miss that show !!!


LMAO! hahhhaha


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A quick video that I shot today of our son, Cameron (6 years old) at Newport Beach, CAKvll1JWO_yw

Toooo cuuuuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A quick video that I shot today of our son, Cameron (6 years old) at Newport Beach, CAKvll1JWO_yw

He's like 10x better at skimboarding than I am! lol!
Although, to be fair, I only tried it for one day. lol.


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Toooo cuuuuuuuuute!!!! 













Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

He's like 10x better at skimboarding than I am! lol! 


We're going back today to shoot more video to make it longer.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



We're going back today to shoot more video to make it longer.

Cool! Have fun! You can tell him that he's better at it than a 25 year old. lol!


----------



## Geek (Jul 27, 2007)

new one I just made!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 27, 2007)

its make me lugh

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif new one I just made!s14XnepTc6A

she is such a sweety

just adorabell


----------



## Lia (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif new one I just made!s14XnepTc6A

AAAWWWW what a cute baby! Carissa is gorgeous and so squishable


----------



## Geek (Jul 28, 2007)

A quick video that I shot today of our son, Cameron (6 years old) at Huntington Beach, CA.

I removed the other one and made this one much better. Get bisy and WATCH IT NOW


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 28, 2007)

Carissa is so cute.

How's weather going in SoCal?

Looks like you guys been starting your day since early morning and I barely woke up. Haha.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 28, 2007)

Tony,

Carissa and Cameron are so cute.



Great videos!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A quick video that I shot today of our son, Cameron (6 years old) at Huntington Beach, CA.
I removed the other one and made this one much better. Get bisy and WATCH IT NOW





7tnCmVA_9Ms

just saw it on your notepad soooooooooo cute


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG! Love the new vids!!





That water looks so nice and cool


----------



## Geek (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Carissa is so cute.
How's weather going in SoCal?

Looks like you guys been starting your day since early morning and I barely woke up. Haha.




Weather? way hottttt. We live on/near the beach but still seems very hot. we have had too much sun, so staying out today.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 28, 2007)

K, here are some vids of my puppies! Sorry for the bad quality - I'm using my digicam and it sucks!


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

K, here are some vids of my puppies! Sorry for the bad quality - I'm using my digicam and it sucks!
yrnXIjlKpyk

4gf9qYYhVf0

nR6bfQH7GJc

y_0plU40D1k

wiqs_cwEvCQ




I love em!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 29, 2007)

cameron is going to be a heartbraker one day tony.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love em!! Thanks


----------



## Shelley (Jul 30, 2007)

Kee, your dogs are so cute.





Here is a video of Ron James, Canadian comedian, hilarious. Talking about Tim Hortons. Video may be slightly jerky.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

lmao! Funny stuff!


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2007)

For all you nasty smokers out there, time for some HOT BOXin'!!!

LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

That's pretty crazy Tony!

I showed it to my husband in the hopes that he'd quit!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2007)

lol !!!

LOOOOOL impressive !!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Woo! Go John Ritter!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2007)

japanese commercials are the funniest.

this one was made for Suntory (Boss), a brand of coffee sold in bottles like sodas. don't like much that stuff, though, but i don't like coffee in general.

for those who listen to Jpop/Jrock, there's Ayu (Ayumi Hamasaki) inside


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

War of the Mana Mana

Sesame Street

Vs

The Muppets!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif War of the Mana Mana
Sesame Street

oDOFj9yjO7Y

Vs

The Muppets!

YevYBsShxNs

lol! I use to watch the Muppets, hilarious!

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo! Go John Ritter!!
7THVdqY-Iu4

lol!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For all you nasty smokers out there, time for some HOT BOXin'!!!LOL

IQ4n7g31RlE

lol!
I should try to teach my bird this trick, lol.


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 1, 2007)

This is hilarious.

This had me laughing right now. and its freaking midnight already. Ma, I hope u enjoy this. Gotta love japanese pranks.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a jar of dirt remix. 
gRcj6CAhe7s









Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif K, here are some vids of my puppies! Sorry for the bad quality - I'm using my digicam and it sucks!
yrnXIjlKpyk

4gf9qYYhVf0

nR6bfQH7GJc

y_0plU40D1k

wiqs_cwEvCQ

omg they so cute





Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! I use to watch the Muppets, hilarious!


lol!

lol!

I should try to teach my bird this trick, lol.

UAiZFWagccc

sooooo cute


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *What Do Teachers Really Make? - Taylor Mali*Pretty inspirational.

hw1MFobWD_o

OMG Celly, thank you so much for posting this. As a teacher it is truly inspiring.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

Dance your cares away!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is hilarious.
KbBkO5UkR6Y

This had me laughing right now. and its freaking midnight already. Ma, I hope u enjoy this. Gotta love japanese pranks.

A2syxXPR7xY

Haha, you're weird Ma. I was hella laughing at that old man trying to run away from the huge ball. Haha.

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Celly, thank you so much for posting this. As a teacher it is truly inspiring. You're welcome. I thought what he had to say was really touching.He has other vids, but that one is probably his best.


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2007)

I just like this one.... An Italian TG Comercial....

Karren


----------



## Shelby_ (Aug 9, 2007)

STG Pro

MousieBoo


----------



## Shelley (Aug 9, 2007)

This one makes me laugh. Especially the expressions on the guy with the curly hair.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a clip from Gone with the Wind (my favorite movie of all time



). This is one of my favorite scenes of the movie.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below is a condensed version of the whole movie. If there is anyone left in the world who's not seen it here's a 20 minute version.

*PART 1*

*PART 2*


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder Showzen!

I love this freaking show.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 13, 2007)

The anniversary of Elvis' death is coming up this week. Here is, in my opinion, his best performance EVER. This is from his 1968 Comeback Special. I don't think there ever has been, or ever will be, a performer as great as he was.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Veggietales!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol !!!
LOOOOOL impressive !!

uIt-sv6zQZY

LOL! That makes me think of this!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2007)

bump! ppls use this for the Youtube vids


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bump! ppls use this for the Youtube vids SIGH... All mine are on Photobucket!!! lol
Karren


----------



## farris2 (Aug 17, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Geek (Aug 20, 2007)

LMAO, omg the sixties.

It's like have another cig and dance around with mom-like hair


----------



## katnahat (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is the most horrendously STUPID commercial that has ever been made. Do these guys know how dumb they look in this commercial.

Is it just me or do ya'll agree?


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 21, 2007)

In Living Color

Classic.hahahaha

Wanda. remember sexy wanda?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is the most horrendously STUPID commercial that has ever been made. Do these guys know how dumb they look in this commercial.
Is it just me or do ya'll agree?

3PH9qAGPULk

LOL! I've never seen that commercial before! lol!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 21, 2007)

I love in living Color!

Pimp Dog!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 22, 2007)

lol at the above videos






Check out this guy beat boxing....

ABC Beat Box

Beat Box Theme Songs


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2007)

Remember this silly song....



It becomes stuck in your head after awhile.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope this doesnt offend anyone.Crazy Jesus Lady


----------



## KellyB (Aug 31, 2007)

Her poor family.........she has lost it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Miss Teen South Carolina:

Hilarious YouTube Response:

**I'm putting it in a spoiler because there are a few perverted parts**


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Miss Teen South Carolina:
lj3iNxZ8Dww


â€œRecent polls have shown a fifth of Americans canâ€™t locate the U.S. on a world map. Why do you think this is?â€

Her response:â€œI personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uhmmm, some people out there in our nation donâ€™t have maps and uh, I believe that our, I, education like such as uh, South Africa, and uh, the Iraq, everywhere like such as, and I believe that they should, uhhh, our education over here in the US should help the US, uh, should help South Africa, it should help the Iraq and the Asian countries so we will be able to build up our future, for us.â€

I understand the pressure she must a gone through during that moment, but come on! She should of prepared herself more when it comes to the interview part. They must of been doing this for years, they should be pros by now.





then she was given a second chance to answer the question, you know she memorize her answer just incase:

_Today_ co-anchors *Matt Lauer* and *Ann Curry* tell *Lauren* that she shouldnâ€™t worry as they flub on National TV all the time too. They even give her a second chance to redo answer the original question, which was â€œRecent polls have shown a fifth of Americans canâ€™t locate the U.S. on a world map. Why do you think this is?â€

*Lauren*â€™s much more sensible, rehearsed answer was: â€œWell, personally, my friends and I, we know exactly where the United States is on our map. I donâ€™t know anyone else who doesnâ€™t. If the statistics are correct, there should be more emphasis in geography in our education, so people will be able to read maps better.â€

she could of said that in the beginning, that was a very simple and clever answer. But i still dont think she can locate US from the world map. I wanna see her locate it live on tv then MAYbe ill take her word.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 1, 2007)

For all my Canucks!


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it's cool that soo many ppl love this song and they try to sing it.

Who's the best here?




























Original Singer:


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

What's so sad is that I should be working. Instead, I watched ALL of them. out of the amateurs, I'll go with number 6.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go for Esmee.( number 6) Big fan of her and her voice. whooohoo


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

OK on another musical note. Hopefull, this is the right way to add a video:


----------



## CellyCell (May 26, 2008)

Bumping


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

Leather !






this video is too funny !


----------

